# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات  جميع سور القرآن بـِ صيغـة mp3..للجوالات ‎

## mohamed73

جميع سور  القرآن  بـِ   صيغـة   mp3     مع نقــاوه عالية جداً في الصوت    بـصـوت الشيـخ / سـعد الغـامـدي     *1- سورة الفاتحه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *2- سورة البقره :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *3- سورة آل عمران :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *4- سورة النساء :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *5- سورة المائدة :*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *6- سورة الانعام :*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *7- سورة الاعراف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *8- سورة الانفال :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *9- سورة التوبة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *10- سورة يونس :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *11- سورة هود :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *12- سورة يوسف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *13- سورة الرعد :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *14- سورة إبراهيم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *15- سورة الحجر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *16- سورة النحل :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *17- سورة الإسراء :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *18- سورة الكهف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *19- سورة مريم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *20- سورة طه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *21- سورة الأنبياء :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *22- سورة الحج :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *23- سورة المؤمنون :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *24- سورة النور :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *25- سورة الفرقان :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *26- سورة الشعراء :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *27- سورة النمل :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *28- سورة القصص :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *29- سورة العنكبوت :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *30- سورة الروم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *31- سورة لقمان :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *32- سورة السجدة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *33- سورة الأحزاب :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *34- سورة سبأ :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *35- سورة فاطر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *36- سورة يس :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *37- سورة الصافات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *38- سورة ص :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *39- سورة الزمر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *40- سورة غافر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *41- سورة فصلت :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *42- سورة الشورى :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *43- سورة الزخرف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *44- سورة الدخان :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *45- سورة الجاثية :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *46- سورة الاحقاف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *47- سورة محمد :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *48- سورة الفتح :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *49- سورة الحجرات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *50- سورة ق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *51- سورة الذاريات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *52- سورة الطور :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *53- سورة النجم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *54- سورة القمر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *55- سورة الرحمن :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *56- سورة الواقعه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *57- سورة الحديد :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *58- سورة المجادله :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *59- سورة الحشر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *60- سورة الممتحنه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *61- سورة الصف :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *62- سورة الجمعه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *63- سورة المنافقون :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *64- سورة التغابن :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *65- سورة الطلاق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *66- سورة التحريم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *67- سورة الملك :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *68- سورة القلم :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *69- سورة الحاقه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *70- سورة المعارج :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *71- سورة نوح :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *72- سورة الجن :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *73- سورة المزمل :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *74- سورة المدثر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *75- سورة القيامه :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *76- سورة الإنسان :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *77- سورة المراسلات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *78- سورة النبأ :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *79- سورة النازعات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *80- سورة عبس :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *81- سورة التكوير :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *82- سورة الإنفطار :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *83- سورة المطففين :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *84- سورة الإنشقاق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *85- سورة البروج :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *86- سورة الطارق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *87- سورة الأعلى :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *88- سورة الغاشية :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *89- سورة الفجر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *90- سورة البلد :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *91- سورة الشمس :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *92- سورة الليل :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *93- سورة الضحى :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *94- سورة الإنشراح :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *95- سورة التين :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *96- سورة العلق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *97- سورة القدر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *98- سورة البينة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *99- سورة الزلزلة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *100- سورة العاديات :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *101- سورة القارعة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *102- سورة التكاثر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *103- سورة العصر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *104- سورة الهمزة :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *105- سورة الفيل :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *106- سورة قريش :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *107- سورة الماعون :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *108- سورة الكوثر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *109- سورة الكافرون :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *110- سورة النصر :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *111- سورة المسد :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *112- سورة الإخلاص :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *113- سورة الفلق :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *114- سورة الناس :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       اللهم اجعلنا من التالين للقرآن الكريم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
موضوع مثبت

----------


## بكيمني

بارك الله فيك :Smile:

----------


## محمد السيد

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khouloud

merci

----------


## khouloud

مشكور على هده البرامج الرائعة

----------


## محمدعبدالستار

اعانكم الله

----------

